# Russian dwarf hamster



## Vashelly95 (Jan 20, 2016)

Hiya I have had my Russian dwarf hamster for 10 months now. Just before Christmas I noticed a small lump on his backside. He has been diagnosed as having a cancerous tumour. After removing some of the lump but not all of it as it was too difficult he seemed to perk up.But for the last 2 days he has slowed down a lot and is sleeping most of the time. The vet did say that he would last anything from a week to a month,and we are now on the second week since surgery. Should I take him back to the vets or will he just pass away peacefully. As he is my first hamster I am unsure of what to do! 
Can any one advise me 
Thanks x


----------



## MrJsk (Mar 14, 2014)

Oh no, poor little guy!

If you have any concerns I would recommend another trip to the vets.


----------



## Vashelly95 (Jan 20, 2016)

Got an appointment tomorrow thanks


----------



## MrJsk (Mar 14, 2014)

Vashelly95 said:


> Got an appointment tomorrow thanks


Hope all goes well at the vets today


----------



## Vashelly95 (Jan 20, 2016)

Hiya unfortunately our little man had to be put to sleep today but at least he's not in any more pain. Bless him!


----------



## MrJsk (Mar 14, 2014)

Oh no, sorry to hear that 

RIP little one


----------



## Vashelly95 (Jan 20, 2016)

Thamkyou


----------

